# כמה זמן אמור להימשך שיר כניסה לחופה?



## מיכל נווה (9/3/13)

כמה זמן אמור להימשך שיר כניסה לחופה? 
יש לי שאלה שלא הצלחתי למצוא לאן לשרשר, אז מנהלות מקסימות, אתן מוזמנות לעשות זאת
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




אנחנו זוג בנות שנכנסות לחופה יחד, בלי עצירות בדרך 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 וללא ליווי הורים (יחכו לנו כבר ליד החופה), ונכון לעכשיו גם ללא ליווי קטנטנים שיפזרו פרחים.
בנוסף לזה, הדרך לחופה לא יותר מדי ארוכה (אנחנו מתחתנות בחוות אלנבי).
כמה זמן לדעתכם אמור להימשך שיר הכניסה לחופה?
האם כדאי להתחיל את השיר ולהיכנס רק כמה שניות לאחר מכן?
וגם מה עושים כמגיעים לחופה? עוצרים את השיר? מנמיכים בהדרגתיות?
נשמח לשמוע כל דעה בנושא


----------



## Bobbachka (9/3/13)

השנקל שלי 
בדרך כלל מנהלי האירוע יודעים לומר כמה זמן לוקח להגיע לחופה (תלוי במיקום שלה ובמיקום ההתחלתי שלכן)- אז ראשית הייתי ממליצה לשאול אותו.
אני הייתי ממליצה להתחיל את השיר- בדרך כלל הווליום קצת עולה- ליצור רגע "ריכוז" אצל האורחים ואז להיכנס.
כשמגיעים לחופה, הדיג'י מחליש את המוזיקה בהדרגה (אין מה לדאוג לכך, כי מההתרגשות אתן בכלל לא תשמנה לב).
והמלצה אחרונה- לצעוד לחופה לאט-לאט במכוון. מההתרגשות הרבה זוגות צועדים מהר מהר על השביל, אז כדאי מראש להתאמן לצעוד בניחותא ולהנות ממבטי האהבה של כל הנוכחים.


----------



## FayeV (9/3/13)

דעתי 
קודם כל - תתיעצו אם ה-DJ. אם יש קטע מהשיר שאתן רוצות שיושמע במיוחד, צריך שהוא יערוך את השיר בהתאם.
אנחנו עשינו כמוכן (נכנסנו ביחד). אצלינו, השיר התחיל, אחרי כמה שניות מנהל האירוע סימן לנו להתחיל ללכת. עד שהגענו לחופה, לדעתי עברו משהו כמו 2-3 דקות.
בנוסף, אני מצטרפת ל-Bobbachka ומציעה שתלכו לאט במכוון. אני הייתי צריכה למשוך קצת אחורה את בן זוגי בהליכה, כי הוא הלך ממש מהר


----------



## דניאל ואורן (11/3/13)

אז ככה 
קודם כל, בבוצ'קה כתבה נכון - כדאי להתייעץ עם מנהל האירוע ועם הדי ג'יי. 
שנית, לגבי הדרך לחופה. קודם כל, לדעתי, כדאי כן להתחיל את השיר קצת לפני שאתן נכנסות. כשהשיר מתחיל, זה סימן לאנשים שהטקס מתחיל וסימן לאנשים להתקרב לחופה, לקבל קצת ריכוז וכו'. 
לכן לדעתי, במיוחד אם זה שיר שמתחיל קצת שקט, כדאי שהוא יתחיל כמה שניות לפני שאתן מתחילות לצעוד. 
אני חייבת לציין שגם אני חשבתי שהדרך שלנו לחופה תהיה קצרה, אבל למעשה, היא הייתה יותר ארוכה. הסיבה היא שהשיר מתחיל לא כאשר אתן מגיעות לשביל של החופה, אלא כאשר אתן מתחילות לצעוד לכיוון החופה. לדוגמא, אצלנו החופה הייתה בגן. אז כמה דקות לפני החופה הלכנו לחדר המשפחה ואז יצאנו מחדר המשפחה ונעמדנו בפתח של האולם. כשאנחנו עומדים בפתח של האולם הדי ג'יי התחיל לנגן את השיר והאחיינית שלי התחילה לצעוד. בגלל שהיא צעדה קצת לפנינו זה לא האריך את השיר במיוחד- התחלנו ללכת כמה שניות אחריה. כשאנחנו התחלנו ללכת למעשה חצינו את הגן (לא מרחק כל כך גדול - אבל עדין) והגענו לנקודה מסוימת בשביל בה נעצרנו ואז בן הזוג שלי כיסה אותי בהינומה והתחלנו לצעוד. 

אולי שווה לכן לשקול כן לעצור בנקודה מסוימת ולעשות משהו אחר במקום הכיסוי בהינומה... אולי שכל אחת תיתן לשניה פרח או משהו בסגנון... לדעתי, יש משהו מאד יפה בעצירה הקצרה הזו וזה גם מכניס את האורחים לריכוז. לא חובה - אבל אולי שווה לכן לחשוב על זה.


----------

